# My Dad was just diagnosed with stomach cancer, operating on him now.



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So our Dad wasn't feeling well for a while so today we insisted he go to the hospital to get it checked out. Worse fears confirmed. Stomach cancer. Diagnosed around 10pm tonight. Operating on him midnight. Please pray for my Dad, Wen Ching Shieh. Thanks,

Anthony


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I WILL pray for your dad and your family, Anthony. 

Respectfully,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

They removed 3/4 of his colon and doing biopsy to test if the remaining part is cancerous. He's doing well post-op and able to walk around.


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

Best wishes Anthony - hope the news is good and he recovers quickly!


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Best wishes Anthony ... ailing parents for any reason are not happy times ... hoping your fish help with a little stress relief.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

my thoughts and prayers and with you and your famliy


----------



## botia (May 18, 2010)

My stepfather went through stomach cancer and lived on many years after.
Glad to hear the surgery went well.
Post op diet, he will need a highly nutritionally, dense, diet due to missing digestive tract.
He will have trouble getting the most out of food he eats.
Papaya enzyme (papain) pills will help digest food and live culture yogurt to keep his gut flora healthy. Go low fat and veg heavy diet.

Regards,

Walther


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Thank you Walter for your advice and insights. He's feeling pretty good but still unable to consume anything by mouth so staying at VGH another week.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Your dad has consistently been in my prayers.

Respectfully,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your dad's illness, hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So the biopsy results are in. He has colon and lymph nodes cancers. He'll be starting chemo after his stomach/colon heals from surgery.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

oh chemo is no fun my daughter also has cancer. best of luck to your dad on this difficult journey


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Dad came home just before the snow storms and seemed to be doing well until tonight. Throwing up and had shivers. Back in hospital. Please pray for my Dad.🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

So sorry to hear this... if Dr. Google is correct, and it hasn't spread beyond the lymph nodes, it sounds like it's around stage 3 - so it is possible to beat this. Of course the oncologist would be able to tell you better. 

We lost my father in law to pancreatic cancer (stage 4, it had spread *everywhere*) in October, so I understand the stress and pain of having a loved one going through all this. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Hugs!


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

As someone who has also dealt with cancer in my family, my heart goes out to you. Wishing you and your family fortitude and peace in the journey to come.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you everyone. Apparently the doctors didn't do a great job reattaching his remaining colon to his bowel and now the doctors are deciding if they should re-operate and reattach in case it's leaking fluids and such into his body. However they have to wait till he's strong enough. Another complication before he can start his chemo/radiation treatments for his cancers. 

Again thank you for your prayers, support and words of encouragement. My family really appreciates it.

Anthony


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Photo of my parents when my Dad was able to come home for a few days during the snow storm. He really loves spending time with his granddaughters, especially his youngest, our baby Angelica.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Sending positive energy your way Anthony. Hope everything can go as well as it can go.


----------



## israelyang (Jan 24, 2020)

Anthony,
I see my own parents when I look at the pictures. My heart goes out to you, you are all in my thoughts.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Again, thanks for all the support, prayers, and well wishes everyone. My Dad was actually released from the hospital today but now my mom's knee has given out and she can't walk. This may be a result of internalized stress over my Dad's ongoing health concerns. Please add my mom to your prayers. Thank you.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Again, thanks for all the support, prayers, and well wishes everyone. My Dad was actually released from the hospital today but now my mom's knee has given out and she can't walk. This may be a result of internalized stress over my Dad's ongoing health concerns. Please add my mom to your prayers. Thank you.


I have added your mom to my prayer list. I pray nightly with my son, and now I will add her to our nightly regime.

Respectfully,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So after visiting with three specialists at VGH today, we learned my Dad has 2 types of colon cancer (most of it removed with 80% of his colon) and an aggressive form of lymphoma, which they will have to treat with an aggressive program of chemo. My Mom is getting a bit better, but still unable to walk unaided.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Your parents are still in my family’s prayers. 

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marillion (Aug 6, 2019)

All the best to you during this time. I will also add you to my prayers.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Dad endured first couple of chemo treatments and is doing well recovering at home. Thanks for your continued prayers and positive support. Much appreciated


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

That is encouraging news, Anthony. I’ll continue to pray for him.

Regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your Dad Anthony.All the best to his recovery.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Chemo went well with minimal discomfort but CT scan revealed a few cancer cells left so starting Aug 12 he will undergo 4 weeks of radiation w 5 treatments per week (20 in total). Please continue to pray for my Dad that he'll come through this well and finally be cancer free.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I will continue to pray for your Dad, Anthony.

Best regards,

Stuart 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Best of luck, speedy recovery for your dad, and family Anthony.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So update on my Dad's condition:

He finished his radiation treatments last week and is feeling good. He tires more easily and takes more naps, but he went through both chemo & radiation without any serious side effects other than being tired after each treatment. Took him for his bloodwork on Monday and we are awaiting results. In a week or 2, we'll be taking him for other tests to see if the radiation killed off any cancer cells which had survived the chemo treatments. 

I want to thank all of you for your well-wishes and positive thoughts & prayers for my Dad during this very trying time. He & my Mom have been remarkably healthy all their lives but now at 80 & 82, time is catching up with them as it does with all of us. Please continue praying for my Dad that his cancer will be in full remission and he can spend his time gaining back his weight, enjoying his golden years, and spending time with his granddaughters (my girls). 

Sincerely,

Anthony


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Good to hear Anthony. I hope things continue to go well.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Anthony.

Your dad (and family) continue to be in our nightly prayers. I hope all tests come back with good results.

Respectfully,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msjboy (May 2, 2011)

All the best Anthony with your dad! Noticed you are shutting one of your fowlr tanks. That's too bad. Might text you a message for a seed live rock. Also,
Daniel ( Carrea75) says hi.. I just bought a light off him this week and he remembers you as you in Burnaby. Unfortnately, he too is shutting it down with his tank soon.

Best regs
msjboy - kenny


----------



## botia (May 18, 2010)

Good to hear , best wishes


----------



## SouthBurnaby Mike (Apr 25, 2019)

My best hopes for you and Dad. Virtual hug


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Dad going for blood test tomorrow so prayers needed for a clean cancer-free result please.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Thanks everyone. Dad going for blood test tomorrow so prayers needed for a clean cancer-free result please.


Hello Anthony.

I hope the testing went well for your dad and family.

Respectfully,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## af_kit (May 21, 2010)

Hello Anthony,

Praying for your dad and all your family members

Stay safe and healthy


----------



## Slow_Twitch (Feb 17, 2020)

Hi Anthony ! i haven't been around the hobby for some time sorry to hear of your dad i will pray and send good karma your way


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

His latest CAT scan shows the cancer grew from 2+mm to 4mm. He's still feeling good except tires more easily. No pain which is a real blessing. They will wait 3 months then do another CAT scan and decide whether another round of chemo or perhaps stem cell treatment will be ordered. Thanks again for all your support everyone 🙏 ❤ 😘


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Anthony.

Your father and family continue to be in my family’s prayers. God always has a plan and we don’t always know what that is.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Stuart.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

After a year long battle w multiple cancers and other health issues, my Dad passed away at 5:55pm on Sunday, January 10th, 2021. Thank you all for your prayers & positive thoughts.


----------



## ANDYRTG (Oct 1, 2012)

I’m deeply sorry your family is experiencing the pain of a loss like this. My heart goes out to each of you

Wishing you peace,
Andy


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

My prayers go out to you and your family, Anthony. Your dad is now in God’s realm with love surrounding him there as well.

My condolences.

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Anthony
Our thoughts go out to you and your family during this time of healing.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Buddy I'm very sorry to hear about your father. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Anthony, 

Thank you for sharing your loved one with us. It saddens me to learn of this just now as I return to the forum after being away for several years. My uncle also passed from cancer on Jan. 2nd. I hope you and your family feel supported and are at ease knowing your father is in peace. 

Sincerely,
Nicole


----------

